# Primary Education the Dutch Way



## Taraf (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi I am the mother of a 6 and 4 year old english speaking kids. We are moving to the Netherlands very soon and I am anxiously looking at good dutch or International schools so my kids study at a top ranked school. However I am unable to find a ranking system in the Netherlands for local schools and a book or a guide to find the right school, the right course and how to understand the VMO , VMBO, etc. The British school seems very expensive and the AICS reading from the threads impossible to get into as they have a waiting list. We have to stay central so am looking into the Dutch system aswell but can't find a way to distinguish a good bad better school. I am fine with the kids being seperate from other kids for 12 months but does it work ? Has anyone not fluent in Dutch been through the dutch system ?Help !


----------



## Runnermu (Oct 22, 2012)

I would love some insight into this as well, as my 10 year old son will need schooling for 5 months next year..however I am not concerned about top ranked schools...just decent, friendly and professional.

Thanks for any insights ...anyone!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This report from the Europa website may help: http://eacea.ec.europa.eu/education/eurydice/documents/eurybase/structures/041_NL_EN.pdf

It's a description of the school system in the Netherlands and what the national requirements are.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dutchnative (Nov 9, 2012)

*Dutch school with English stream*

We are native Dutch speakers, but our Children grew up overseas. We are thinking of returning to The Netherlands, but we're not sure for how long. So we would love to keep them in the English system. 

We will move to the Plantage area, and I'm looking for a Dutch school with an English stream, does anyone know if that exists?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## laydeefox (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi

Did you move to Amsterdam? We are looking at moving here in September (kids age 8 and 6) but I am concerned about the schooling. Private international schools would be too much. By the sounds of it the Amsterdam International Community School has long waiting lists and isn't well regarded. 
Any feedback would be very welcome thanks.


----------



## Gemmahutt (Jun 7, 2015)

I am looking into schools also but dutch stream my son is 13 and I don't want an international school for him as I want him to intergrate asap. The so called reception schools on teach up to 12 but where do he older kids go. There is no info anywhere to be found please help


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

Gemmahutt said:


> I am looking into schools also but dutch stream my son is 13 and I don't want an international school for him as I want him to intergrate asap. The so called reception schools on teach up to 12 but where do he older kids go. There is no info anywhere to be found please help


Hello Gemma,

They have a similar system for kids in high school. A reception class to learn Dutch before moving on to Dutch class. I believe they are called "kopklas" in Dutch. I don't know where you live or where you are planning to live, but you may find some information on the website of your town or the nearest larger city. Or you can pick a school near you and contact them. They will certainly refer you to the right institution.

Some information on the Dutch school system can be found here.

Education in the Netherlands | Education | Expatica the Netherlands


----------

